# AZ Phoenix turner willing to teach



## RileyHoo

Hello, My name is Riley.  I am curious about pen turning and would like to see some turning in person, as well as finished pens.  I just want to get an idea of what I'm getting into before I make the leap!  Thank you for your time.  Hope to hear from some locals soon 

Riley


----------



## Edward Cypher

Welcome from Colorado, enjoy the forum.


----------



## cschimmel

If you wanted to come to Gilbert I'd show you a few things.   Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## mark james

RileyHoo said:


> Hello, My name is Riley.  I am curious about pen turning and would like to see some turning in person, as well as finished pens.  I just want to get an idea of what I'm getting into before I make the leap!  Thank you for your time.  Hope to hear from some locals soon
> 
> Riley



Don't know where you are Riley.

...  But, I'd take Chad up on his offer if at all possible!  

If I was closer, I surely would.  :biggrin::tongue:


----------



## RileyHoo

Thank you guys for the fast response time!! And I'm definitely taking up the offer


----------



## gimpy

Welcome from Pa


----------



## triw51

If you want to drive up north to Cottonwood I will show you what I have.


----------

